# Futrell Autowerks: STERN Adjustable Control Arms In Stock



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

Guys, 
We just received a shipment of five sets of STERN adjustable control arms, none of them are spoken for so if you've been waiting for a set here's your chance, ready for immediate shipment. 












http://www.futrellautowerks.com/Stern-Adjustable-Front-Control-Arm-Set-P133.aspx


----------

